
Google Native Client Adds A Higher Execution Speed To Web Based Applications - vladimir
http://www.downloadtube.com/blog/2008/12/09/google-native-client-adds-a-higher-execution-speed-to-web-based-applications/
======
flashgordon
After all that hoola about open standards (not just open source), Google joins
the big 3 of the RIA (Sun, MS and Adobe, in arbitrary order).

------
flashgordon
interestingly enough I didnt find a mention for their support for IE on that
article.

